# 28th July 2012 Renault Turbo UK Festival



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all,

My car club www.rtoc.org is holding an event on the 28th july at blyton park.

http://www.blytonpark.co.uk/

Join us to celebrate 10 years of RTOC and 40 years of the Renault 5. This is an open pitlane track event with evening entertainment, camping etc.

ticket prices are as follows
rtoc members entry and track £70
non rtoc members entry and track £95
camping £5 per pitch
entry only £10

i think you would agree thats amazing value for an event like this


----------

